

Ask HN: What is the best open-source microblogging platform? - amerf1

For any startup in the microblogging field
======
jsnk
Not sure if it is the best, but here's tent.io.
<https://github.com/tent/tent.io>

------
danielsiders
One of the architects of Tent (<https://tent.io>) here. Happy to answer any
questions about Tent (the protocol), tentd (the reference server
implementation), tentstatus (the reference client app), and the rest of the
ecosystem.

